# '08 VW R32 vs. '07 Acura TL-S



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay guys...went and drove a new VW-R32 today. I'm currently leasing my TL-S. Now, with trading in my Acura, I can lease the R32 for about $70/month less. But I'm into a lease for another year. 

So I'm not going to discuss the financing between the two cars, but more about the performance and your opinions on either or both cars. The TL-S is a pain with the torque steer whenever you step on the gas and with the winter weather.... I would also dump my '93 Subaru wagon since I won't need the 4wd in the winter. Thanks again for your opinions!!


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Kind of apples and oranges, aren't they?


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah...that's my problem. Keep the TL-S and drive it 8-9 months out of the year the other months I drive a '93 beater subaru. Or drive the R32 year round and not enjoy some of the 'toys' that come with the Acura. But no torque steer.....


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

If the R32 has summer tires you will need snow tires for it in the winter.


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris90 said:


> If the R32 has summer tires you will need snow tires for it in the winter.


They already have all seasons on it. Talked to the regional sales manager who has the same car and he says it performed flawlessly in the snow and crap we had this past winter.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

If you want out of your TL-S, consider swapalease.com. I dumped my e90 through swapalease and it didn't cost me anything. Some people want a short term lease!


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> If you want out of your TL-S, consider swapalease.com. I dumped my e90 through swapalease and it didn't cost me anything. Some people want a short term lease!


Not that I want out of the TL lease, but more of opinions on the R32...thanks!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

abracc said:


> They already have all seasons on it. Talked to the regional sales manager who has the same car and he says it performed flawlessly in the snow and crap we had this past winter.


Should be fine with all seasons, yes. R32 is a great car, the only question is whether it's worth it over the regular GTI, which is also a great car, and much cheaper.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

abracc said:


> Not that I want out of the TL lease, but more of opinions on the R32...thanks!


Get a bimmer dude! That's why you came here - to be swayed towards a bimmer. :dunno:


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

mawana said:


> Get a bimmer dude! That's why you came here - to be swayed towards a bimmer. :dunno:


I had an '02 540 6 speed...loved it...but was getting up in miles and $$. Plus I was upside down in it and rolled that into the lease to get out of being upside down when I bought a new car every 1-2 years...  I'd like to get back into one...but want the AWD and power....and not get taken to the cleaners when I buy one...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

R32 is an awesome car:thumbup: You won't regret buying it or owning it. It will bring a smaile to your face every time you start the engine in the winter The interior quality and crasftsmanship is actually better then a BMW:eeps:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm considering a TL-S for Mrs. Rizzo's Benz replacement in a couple of months. I currently have a RDX that I purchased on the spur of the moment because someone made me a great offer on the E46, and I never meant to keep it very long. Now that I've had it over a year, I can tell you; I beat it like a rental daily and take the canyons to and from work and the car is completely trouble free - not one squeak, rattle or unscheduled service visit. I dont think I could live without the XM Nav traffic. It's really low key and fun to drive.
When I think about my previous VW experience my blood pressure goes up 20 points. The service was deplorable, the build quality of the car requires multiple dealer trips that never really fixes anything. VW dealers are a unique combination of incompetent AND incapable that has to be experienced to be believed. I can only give you my strongest urging to stay away based on my poor experience.
.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

Frank Rizzo said:


> When I think about my previous VW experience my blood pressure goes up 20 points. The service was deplorable, the build quality of the car requires multiple dealer trips that never really fixes anything. VW dealers are a unique combination of incompetent AND incapable that has to be experienced to be believed. I can only give you my strongest urging to stay away based on my poor experience.
> .


 *+2* My experience was the same - that's why I now drive a BMW.


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I'm considering a TL-S for Mrs. Rizzo's Benz replacement in a couple of months. I currently have a RDX that I purchased on the spur of the moment because someone made me a great offer on the E46, and I never meant to keep it very long. Now that I've had it over a year, I can tell you; I beat it like a rental daily and take the canyons to and from work and the car is completely trouble free - not one squeak, rattle or unscheduled service visit. I dont think I could live without the XM Nav traffic. It's really low key and fun to drive.
> When I think about my previous VW experience my blood pressure goes up 20 points. The service was deplorable, the build quality of the car requires multiple dealer trips that never really fixes anything. VW dealers are a unique combination of incompetent AND incapable that has to be experienced to be believed. I can only give you my strongest urging to stay away based on my poor experience.
> .


TL-S is a nice car. Make sure she drives on over bumpy roads, etc. before committing. The suspension is not a cushy one at all. And if she doesn't mind torque steer, then she should be happy. Not fun coming out of a corner and stepping on the gas and having to hang on for dear life. Or accelerating over bumps...you don't feel in control. Great car otherwise.

Thanks for the input on VW....the R32 seems real well put together. Doesn't rattle like my TL-S does.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

abracc said:


> TL-S is a nice car. Make sure she drives on over bumpy roads, etc. before committing. The suspension is not a cushy one at all. And if she doesn't mind torque steer, then she should be happy. Not fun coming out of a corner and stepping on the gas and having to hang on for dear life. Or accelerating over bumps...you don't feel in control. Great car otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for the input on VW....the R32 seems real well put together. Doesn't rattle like my TL-S does.


Seriously? Rattles? I have none, so I'm a little surprised...

The TL-S is overall impressive for a commuter, FWIW: Check this out http://forums.thecarlounge.net/zerothread?id=3177228

Warning: painful for some to read..


----------



## stuffedgus (Aug 17, 2006)

I personally wouldn't buy the R32 just because it only comes in the DSG. I think it was a sin not making that car in a 6 speed, however, some people would rather have 8 millisecond shifts instead of an authentic driving experience. But if you like that fact that you don't have to shift, in case you are in traffic, the R32 is one hell of a car. The inside door sills don't even have the r32 chrome logo like on the old ones...but if you are saving money and eliminating the need to drive a 93 subaru, go with the VW.


----------



## Jeremy - BMW (Feb 7, 2007)

i absolutely love the R32...both the MK IV and MK V. The newer car is stock-vs-stock a better car in every way. the only thing that has kept it from being as popular is what stuffedgus said about no manual transmission option. that being said, if you don't want/need to row the gears yourself, you will not find a better transmission out there than VW's DSG and Audi's S-tronic. the exhuast note is just incredible, and the interior is amazing. i used to have a 2003 VW GTI 1.8T and still miss that car, it had real personality and character.


----------



## pbm317 (Apr 15, 2004)

I've actually owned both cars for approximately 3,000 miles each. 

My TL Type S died in the garage one day due to electrical problems, Acura couldn't figure out what was wrong, and bought it back and I got a new MDX. I actually have a TL Type S as a loaner right now, and with 13K miles on it, it has a lot of rattles and lots of wear and tear on the interior. Now I know it's a loaner, will get abused, etc. But it seriously looks pretty bad for 13K miles, no matter what kind of car it is. 

The R32 was a great little pocket rocket. Very refined, good exhaust note, AWD and DSG were nice. Unfortunately, after 3 or 4K miles, it started leaking coolant and the brakes kept jamming up. VW denied the warranty claims, saying it was due to abusive driving. I use it purely to commute back and forth on the highway, no stop and go. Luckily the dealer was a little more responsive, offered to let me sell it for just under what I paid for it, since R32's were still semi-rare at the time (I got it right when it came out).


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

Take a look at the Audi A3 3.2 Quattro with DSG.


----------

